# What is up with the watermarks



## chefwong (Jan 26, 2008)

I ever did notice it with my Cablevision feeds but what is up with the watermarking on a majority of the HD feeds, if not the occasional ad-watermarking as well.

I find it distracting as he.......


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

chefwong said:


> I ever did notice it with my Cablevision feeds but what is up with the watermarking on a majority of the HD feeds, if not the occasional ad-watermarking as well.
> 
> I find it distracting as he.......


you mean the screen bugs in the corner?


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea those pain in the ass distractions!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Unless it is Channel 101.... that is the network/content provider that is adding it to the image.

DirecTV is not adding them..

So this thread is being moved to the HDTV/Broadcast forum.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I've got to be in the extreme minority on this one. The screen bugs do not bother me in the least.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

The channel logos don't bother me as much as the "advertising" for a show that is coming up where they play an animated ad of some sort across the bottom, or where they have a "countdown" to some show incorporated into the logo.

Then there is National Geographic and their announcer refering to it as "Nat Geo".

Yeah, I know........some complaints huh?


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

I hate the screen bugs too. I wish they would either remove them completely or at least not have them 24/7. I do not need the bug there, I obviously know what channel I am watching since I put it on.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Half of the bugs you can't even read unless you're watching on a 50+ inch HD TV. On my "little" 27' SDTV in the bedroom I can't read them!


----------



## chefwong (Jan 26, 2008)

What's the reasoning for it....
Is it the 16x9 format and they figure they can inject some branding into the damm picture ? 

And yes, dependent on channel, some are nice and translucent and some are just downright obnoxious with channel watermark on the bottom left with advertising/what's next on this channel in 18 minutes, countdown timer on the bottom left.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

chefwong said:


> What's the reasoning for it....
> Is it the 16x9 format and they figure they can inject some branding


It's not _just _branding anymore, it's outright advertising for other shows! :nono2:


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

The absolute worst offender in my neck of the woods is my ABC affiliate channel 12 (Milwaukee, WI). They insist on adding their great big "12" watermark next to the ABC and HD watermark in the lower right of the screen. The "12" is actually bigger than both of the other watermarks.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

On my Panny, one level of 'zoom' will eliminate most bugs, not to mention
the clutter of top and bottom banner graphics. After all, it's MY screen! :grrr:


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

chefwong said:


> What's the reasoning for it....
> Is it the 16x9 format and they figure they can inject some branding into the damm picture ?


They're there on SD also.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

NickD said:


> I do not need the bug there, I obviously know what channel I am watching since I put it on.


You might not need it there. But I do know that they come in handy if I am in a hotel or in a cable market that I'm not familiar with. Those bugs make it easier to find a channel that I am looking for.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I find the water marks that the networks put on their video very annoying. I know they want us to know what network/channel we are watching, but heck, put the network/channel logo up maybe every 15 minutes for 1 minute, then get rid of it.

BTW.. those 1/4 screen animated gimmicks that TNT, FX, or TBS (for example) use to tell us of a program coming on next month. I hate them!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> ...put the network/channel logo up maybe every 15 minutes for 1 minute, then get rid of it.


I think I remember them doing that in the past, like when the show would return from a commercial it would appear for a minute and then go away.


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

I think FOX News is the biggest culprit to the point I am about to stop watching it.....Way too much screen clutter and all the banners at the bottom rolling across......at times you cant even see the part of the screen that shows the object of discussion......frustrating


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you fixate on the bug, it will irritate you to death.

If you ignore it you don't notice it.

Teach yourself to ignore it, grasshopper.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's kinda hard to ignore some of them. Some are unobtrusive. Others are downright annoying and can cause burn-in.

http://www.petitiononline.com/LR1234/petition.html
http://www.petitiononline.com/burnin/petition.html


----------

